# Road Trip to Yellowstone NP



## Timeshare Von (Jul 23, 2012)

For those interested in reading about my road trip from Milwaukee to Yellowstone, here is my most recent journal written for IgoUgo.

I have also written a more detailed "Yellowstone" journal as well.

Both include a number of photos.  I hope you enjoy!


----------



## stugy (Jul 23, 2012)

Loved your journal.  What an adventurous person you are.  We did Yellowstone a number of years ago using a timeshare.  It is truly awesome.  Loved your pictures too.  thanks for sharing.
Pat


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Stugy.  Adventurous?  LOL - my hubby thought it a bit on the insane side but didn't tell me I couldn't go 

I had considering trying to pick up a last minute rental here, but it turned out great camping in the park.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 26, 2012)

I love your journals and pictures!! Thank you!!  shaggy


----------



## shagnut (Jul 27, 2012)

Yvonne, did I read somewhere that you know a lot about the Santa Fe area? Couldn't find a journal when I looked.  Will be going the week of the balloon festival in Oct.  All I know is that I want to go during the shapes , see natural wonders  around Santa Fe & go to Taos.  shaggy


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 27, 2012)

shagnut said:


> Yvonne, did I read somewhere that you know a lot about the Santa Fe area? Couldn't find a journal when I looked.  Will be going the week of the balloon festival in Oct.  All I know is that I want to go during the shapes , see natural wonders  around Santa Fe & go to Taos.  shaggy



Thanks for your kind words on my Yellowstone road trip journal.

Unfortunately, I've never been to Santa Fe  It's a SW USA bucket list trip for someday!  I've done a bit in the Flagstaff area though


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 28, 2012)

shagnut said:


> Yvonne, did I read somewhere that you know a lot about the Santa Fe area? Couldn't find a journal when I looked.  Will be going the week of the balloon festival in Oct.  All I know is that I want to go during the shapes , see natural wonders  around Santa Fe & go to Taos.  shaggy



Shaggy, don't miss one of the "Mass Ascensions."  They are breathtaking.

Sue


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 28, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> Shaggy, don't miss one of the "Mass Ascensions."  They are breathtaking.
> 
> Sue



That is so on my bucket wish-list!


----------

